# متعدد كلور الفينيل P.V.C. Poly Vinyl Chloride



## ربيع عاطر (5 نوفمبر 2011)

تعتبر البوليميرات من أهم المواد التي تميز هذا القرن فمنها تصنع الأقمشة والجلود والأنابيب والأوعية والدهانات وهياكل الأدوات الكهربائية وبعض القطع الميكانيكية والهندسية المستخدمة في الصناعات المختلفة 

ولهذا سنقوم بدراسة مادة البولي فينيل كلوريد p.v.c لما لها من أهمية كبيرة حيث تستخدم بكميات كبيرة جدا في صناعة الأنابيب والجلود وعبوات المياه المعدنية وغير ذلك الكثير..
البولي فينيل كلوريد (PVC) مادة بلاستيكية كثيرة الاستعمال وهو من أكثر المنتجات الثمينة للصناعة الكيميائية والبولي فينيل كلوريد من بوليميرات الضم التي تصنع منها كميات كبيرة جداً عبر آلية الجذور حرة . 

عالمياً أكثر من 50% من البولي فينيل كلوريد المصنع يستخدم في البناء كمادة إنشائية لأنه رخيص و سهل التركيب . وقد استبدل البولي فينيل كلوريد في السنوات الأخيرة بمواد إنشائية كثيرة في العديد من المناطق على الرغم من وجود مخاوف حول تأثيره على البيئة و الصحة البشرية . حيث أن هذا البوليمير غير مستقر اتجاه الضوء والحرارة وهذا يؤدي إلى تغيرات واسعة في البنية وذلك بسبب إزالة HCl وهذا يؤثر أيضاً على خواصه الفيزيائية والكيميائية و الميكانيكية . 

يحضر البولي فينيل كلوريد من مونوميره كلور الفينيل وهو مركب هام جداً في الصناعة . 












بولي فينيل كلوريد PVC

يبلغ الإنتاج العالمي السنوي لكلور الفينيل حوالي 17 مليون طن في عام 1985 وأكثر من 26 مليون طن في عام 1995 حيث أن أكثر من 64% منه ينتج في أوربا و USA 
إن حوالي 95% من إنتاج العالم لكلور الفينيل يستخدم لإنتاج البولي فينيل كلوريد . وقد اكتشف البولي فينيل كلوريد عرضياً في القرن التاسع عشر في عام 1835 وذلك من قبل العالم Regnault ثم في عام 1872 من قبل العالم Baumann وفي كلا الاكتشافين ظهر البوليمير كمادة بيضاء صلبة داخل قوارير كلور الفينيل التي تركت معرضة لضوء الشمس . 

وفي مطلع القرن العشرين حاول العالم الروسي Ostromisleusky استعمال البولي فينيل كلوريد في المنتجات التجارية لكن الصعوبات التي واجهته في معالجته كانت كبيرة و أحياناً كان يحصل على بوليمير هش . في عام 1926 طور Semon طريقة لمعالجة البولي فينيل كلوريد بمزجه بالمواد المختلفة والنتيجة كانت مادة أكثر مرونة وسهولة في التصنيع وهذه الطريقة جعلت منه مادة ذات استعمال واسع في كل جوانب الحياة . 

المواد الأولية لتصنيع الـ PVC 


فينيل كلوريد (vc) : وهو غاز عديم اللون , قابل للاشتعال , له رائحه تشبه رائحة الكلوروفورم وهو أثقل من الهواء . 

طرق الحصول على فينيل كلوريد :


نظراً لأهمية هذا المونومير فقد اتبعت كل الطرق في سبيل تصنيع هذا المركب وحالياً فإن المواد الأساسية الضرورية هي الكلور والإستيلين أو الإيتلين 
ويمكن استخدام الكلور على شكل عنصر فهو يحضر لذلك من التحليل الكهربائي لكلوريدات المعادن القلوية أو على شكل حمض كلور الماء وهناك أربع طرق اصطناع وهي : 

1-	نزع كلوريد الهيدروجين من 2,1 –ثناثي كلور الإيتان تحت تأثير القلويات أو بالتحلل الحراري عند درجات حرارة عالية (450-500)ْ م وبوجود وسيط من الحديد 

2-	بدءاً من الإستيلين : وذلك بتفاعل HCl مع الإستيلين في الدرجة (150-200)ْ م في الحالة الغازية وبوجود وسيط من كلور الزئبق أو في وسط مائي في الدرجة (20-25)ْ م وهذه الطريقة لا تعطي نواتج ثانوية . 

3-	بدءاً من الإيتلين : وذلك بكلورة الإيتلين حيث نحصل على 2-1 ثنائي كلور الإيتان و ذلك في الدرجة (50-60)ْ م وثلاثي كلور الحديد كوسيط . 


وبنزع HCl في درجة حرارة عالية يعطي ثنائي كلور الإيتان جزيء كلور الفينيل و ذلك عند درجات حرارة عالية تتراوح بين (400-500)ْ م بوجود أكسيد الألمنيوم و الكربون النشط كوسيط . ويمكن كلورة الايتلين مباشرة وذلك عند درجات حرارة عالية (500-600)ْ م

4-	طريقة الأكسدة الكلورية : عند درجة حرارة عالية بحدود 470-500 ْ م. 


آلية التفاعل


تتم بلمرة كلور الفينيل بآلية الجذر الحر والتي يمكن تقسيمها الى ثلاث مراحل أساسية : 

1-	مرحلة التهييج أو المبادرة وتشكل المراكز الفعالة: وهي ضرورية للحصول على الجذور التي تبادر في التفاعل وتكون المبادرة: 

- حرارية : حيث تظهر الجذور الحرة تحت تأثير الحرارة ويمكن اعتبار تشكل الجذر الحر هو عملية انفتاح الرابطة الثنائية . هذا الجذر الثنائي يتفاعل مع المونومير و يعطي جذراً أحادياً بوليميرياً. 

- كيميائية ضوئية: حيث يمتص المونومير كونتم الطاقة الضوئية وينتقل إلى الحالة المتهيجة .والجزيء المتهيج يشكل جذراً ثنائياً بدوره ومن ثم تتحول هذه الجذور الثنائية الى جذور أحادية بوليميرية . 

- باستخدام المبادرات: وذلك بإدخال جذور حرة إلى الوسط وتستخدم بكميات قليلة 0.1-1% من وزن المونومير ومن هذه المبادرات فوق الأكاسيد العضوية واللاعضوية و الآزوتيدات وبعض مركبات آزو و دي آزو . 

2-	نمو السلسلة : تنمو السلسلة البوليميرية في عمليات متتابعة لتفاعل الجذر الحر مع المونومير نفسه بحيث تصبح السلسلة نفسها جذراً يزداد وزنه الجزئي كلما تقدم التفاعل. 

3-	مرحلة انقطاع السلسلة: وهذه المرحلة مسؤولة عن نهاية التفاعل ويحدث هذا عندما يلتقي الجذر النامي مع جذر نامي آخر ويغلق السلسلة. 



طرق بلمرة كلور الفينيل


تتم بلمرة كلور الفينيل في كتلة أو في معلق أو في مستحلب كما يمكن استخدام طرق بلمرة اخرى كالبلمرة في المحلول والبلمرة بالترسيب. وتتعلق سرعة البلمرة بنقاوة المونومير وتركيز المبادر ودرجة الحرارة . و بالتحكم بدرجة حرارة البلمرة نستطيع التحكم بنتائج البلمرة و خواص البوليمير . 

1-	البلمرة في الكتلة :
تجرى عملية البلمرة في أوتوغلاف محاط بقميص تبريد يدخل إليه المونومير بحيث يصبح سائلا مع مبادر (محفّز) ذواب في المونومير وبعد إدخال جميع الأضافات يتم تسخين الأوتوغلاف المجهز بمحرك. يترسب البوليمير في المفاعل مشكلا كتلة بيضاء لزجة 

2-	البلمرة بالمستحلب: 
تقوم هذه الطريقة على أساس جعل المونومير يشكل ذرات ناعمة جدا (0.1-0.2) ميكرون من حيث القطر ووسط تشتيت زهيد التكاليف كالماء مع وجود عامل محفّز ذواب في الماء. فالأصل في هذه الطريقة إذا تشتيت وتوزيع المونومير كذرات بأصغر ما يمكن في وسط غير مذيب هو الماء وبمساعدة مادة فعالة سطحيا 

ومن محاسن طريقة المستحلب:
- تصنيع مستمر وثابت 
-	تجهيزات بسيطة 
-	أمان من الانفجارات 
-	مرونة في تبديل العوامل الأساسية (تركيز المتفاعلات والحرارة.........)

أما المساوئ فمنها: تلوث البوليمير بجميع الشوائب التي تنحل في الماء وخاصة المادة الفعالة سطحيا وبقاء هذه الشوائب مترسبة بعد جفاف البوليمير

3-	البلمرة في المعلق: 
تقوم هذه الطريقة على أساس البلمرة بالمستحلب ولكن بغياب مادة الاستحلاب إذ تستبدل بتحريك شديد للمونومير السائل تحت الضغط وفي الماء المحتوي على عامل معلق حيث يقوم المونومير المحلول جزئيا بالتبلمر آخذا دور المبلمر البادئ لكل جزيئات المونومير المعلق في السائل 
ويعتبر الميتيل سيليلوز البولي وفينيل الكحولي من اهم أنواع المعلقات 
وتجري البلمرة بحرارة (45-65) درجة مئوية خلال 12-24 ساعة 
حيث تغسل الحبيبات من أثار المادة الغروية وتجفف ويكون المنتج عديم اللون وشفاف

4-	البلمرة في المحلول: 
تتم هذه العملية بادخال جزيئتين من مونومير كلور الفينيل مع جزيء واحد من الأسيتون أو أسيتات الإيتيل داخل أوتوغلاف بوجود فوق أكسيد البينزيل بمعدل 3% من كمية المزيج ويحرك المزيج لمدة 12-20 ساعة وترفع درجة الحرارة لتنتج كتلة جيلاتينية تسكب ساخنة في حوض خلاط مع مزيج من التولوئين و السيكلو هكسان بنسبة 1/1وبكمية تعادل 25% من الخليط الإجمالي وبذلك يصبح البولي فينيل كلوريد سائلا ثابتا ولكن ثابت سرعة تحول ضئيلة وهو يستعمل عادة في عمليات الدهان والطلاء وهذه الطريقة متقطعة ويصعب إزالة كامل المونومير منها إذ يبقى مدمصا على البوليمير

5-	البلمرة بالترسيب :
تقوم هذه الطريقة على البلمرة بوجود مذيب للمونومير ولكنه لا يذيب البوليمير 
وتجرى الطريقة بإدخال قسم من المونومير محلولا في N-هدريد الميتانول مع نسبة 0.3% من فوق أكسيد البنزيل وترفع درجة الحرارة مع التحريك لمدة 12-20 ساعة ثم يتم بعدها ترشيح الناتج وغسله بالكحول وتجفيفه والبوليمير الناتج يكون بشكل مسحوق أبيض يستخدم في صناعة الدهانات والطلاء والصموغ وهذه الطريقة مستمرة ونصف صناعية وتسمح بالحصول على منتج نقي ومتجانس

صفات بولي فينيل كلوريد 

تتعلق صفات PVC الميكانيكية والفيزيائية بتركيبه وبطرق إنتاجه. تحدد الصفات الكيميائية للبولي فينيل كلوريد المتجانس بالبنية الكيميائية الأساسية لجزيء البوليمير ولكن من المؤكد أن بعض الصفات الكيميائية ( الثبوتية الحرارية ) تتأثر بوجود عدم انتظام في البنية مثل السلاسل الجانبية و عدم الإشباع . يتميز بولي فينيل كلوريد بوزن جزيئي كبير 

ومن المعروف أن البوليميرات تقسم إلى قسمين:
-	مواد تقسو بالحرارة thermosetting
-	مواد تتلدن بالحرارة thermoplastic

والبولي فينيل كلوريد من المواد التي تتلدن بالحرارة ومنتوجاته تقسم الى قسمين:
1-	المنتوجات الطرية كالجلود ويرمز لها p-p.v.c
2-	المنتوجات القاسية كأنابيب الصرف الصحي ويرمز لها u-p.v.c


استخدامات بولي فينيل كلوريد : 


يستخدم البولي فينيل كلوريد في عزل الأبنية والمعادن والألياف الزجاجية و لإنتاج ورق الجدران وكأغطية للأرض (عوازل للأرض) وفي صناعة الأقمشة المشمعة وكل استخدام له طريقة تحضير خاصة به . 

في حالة عزل الأبنية من المهم جداً أن نتجنب اختراق عجينة البوليمير داخل البناء لذلك يجب أن تكون لزوجة العجينة عالية عندما يكون معدل القص منخفض وأن تكون اللزوجة معتدلة عند معدل القص المرتفع وفي حال تصنيع ورق الجدران حيث تكون السماكات قليلة اللزوجة هي المطلوبة . 
في حال عزل الأرض نستخدم ثلاث أو حتى أربع أغلفة أولاً طبقة مشبعة لإشباع الألياف وطبقة أو طبقتين من الإسفنج وطبقة أخرى تتمتع بقوة ومقاومة ميكانيكية عالية . 

الأمن الصناعي في صناعة البولي فنيل الكلوريد


إن أغلب طرق ومراحل صناعة البولي الفنيل كلوريد قابلة للانفجار والحريق ولذلك فإن قسم البلمرة يجب أن يوضع في بناء منعزل وتوضع النابذات والمنشفات والمخازن في بناء آخر. 

الصحة والسلامة Health and safety 


يجب أن تخضع المياه الناتجة عن صناعة البولي فينيل كلوريد، وهي بحدود 8-6 طن لكل طن بولي فينيل كلوريد، للتنظيف البيولوجي بعد الترقيد وفصل راسب البولي فينيل كلوريد ومن الجدير ذكره أن البولي فينيل الكلوريد والبوليميرات المشتركة لكلور الفينيل هي مواد غير سامة في حالة خلوها من بقايا كلور الفينيل ولكن باحتراقها تعطي مواد سامة . 

أما كلور الفينيل فهو سام للأحياء حيث يحدث تخرشاً في الأغشية المخاطية لمجاري التنفس وتخديراً إذا كان تركيزه كبيراً ويسبب للإنسان ألم في الرأس ويسبب أحياناً تقيؤ وقد يؤدي إلى التهاب الكليتين وحدوث أورام خبيثة بالإضافة إلى ذلك يظهر عند الإنسان ضعف ووهن وقلق في النوم وتهيج وسرعة غضب وعند التوقف عن التعامل مع كلور الفينيل يمكن للحالة أن تتحسن . 
​


----------



## المحفوظى (9 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الدويري (22 أبريل 2014)

أحسنت بارك الله بك


----------



## حسن الهاشمي (4 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.محمد الجنابي (28 سبتمبر 2014)

شكر الك


----------

